# blacksmithing axe



## PeterT (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not a blacksmithing type, but I know some of you are. Somewhat mesmerizing YouTube vid
*Blacksmithing - Forging a bearded axe*


----------



## Tom O (Oct 12, 2017)

and the link is?


----------



## PeterT (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## PeterT (Oct 12, 2017)

and his youtube channel for other related tools
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSFaYYQzNMLo2U6rSNLpghg


----------

